# CBS Prime Time- Now showing reruns for 11/1/2016



## bigguy126

From Breaking News - CBS Programming Advisory for Tuesday, Nov. 1 | TheFutonCritic.com.

[10/31/16 - 06:00 PM]
*CBS Programming Advisory for Tuesday, Nov. 1*
The network will opt for repeats of "NCIS," "Bull" and "NCIS: New Orleans" against Game 6 of the World Series on FOX.
[via press release from CBS]

CBS PROGRAMMING ADVISORY FOR TUESDAY, NOV. 1

The following rebroadcasts of NCIS, BULL and NCIS: NEW ORLEANS replace the original episodes previously scheduled for Tuesday, Nov. 1:

8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT NCIS "Scope" (OAD 3/15/16)

9:00-10:00 PM, ET/PT BULL "The Woman in 8D" (OAD 9/27/16)

10:00-11:00 PM, ET/PT NCIS: NEW ORLEANS "Billy & the Kid" (OAD 11/24/15)

Tivo is not showing these changes and if it records, when CBS does run the new shows, Tivo will think it already recorded them.


----------



## JoeKustra

Thanks. At this time I don't have anything except The Daily Show in my To Do List for 11/8, but I will watch it.


----------



## amyf

Thanks for the heads up. I guess I have to cancel the recordings so my TiVo will record them when they are actually aired.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

amyf said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I guess I have to cancel the recordings so my TiVo will record them when they are actually aired.


That won't work...if you cancel them, it will assume you don't want them. Your best bet is to just let them record...TiVo has been pretty good lately about "fixing" these kinds of situations, although I'm not sure how the Rovi takeover has affected that...


----------



## amyf

Thanks Rob Helmerichs - I'm glad that I didn't do that yet. I have to make a note of it to make sure that I do get the new episodes eventually.


----------



## rainwater

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That won't work...if you cancel them, it will assume you don't want them. Your best bet is to just let them record...TiVo has been pretty good lately about "fixing" these kinds of situations, although I'm not sure how the Rovi takeover has affected that...


That's not true. If you cancel a OnePass recording, the next airing will get recorded. I do this all the time with shows that air repeats. Only if it was already recorded will a OnePass not record again (or 28 days outside of the original airing if recording new only).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

rainwater said:


> That's not true. If you cancel a OnePass recording, the next airing will get recorded. I do this all the time with shows that air repeats. Only if it was already recorded will a OnePass not record again (or 28 days outside of the original airing if recording new only).


I have never had that happen...if I cancel an episode once, it counts that episode as canceled for good.


----------



## rainwater

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have never had that happen...if I cancel an episode once, it counts that episode as canceled for good.


For a single recording, yes that is true. But not for a OnePass.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

rainwater said:


> For a single recording, yes that is true. But not for a OnePass.


Not in my experience. I do it all the time, and boy would I be pissed if it recorded something I already told it I didn't want!


----------



## rainwater

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not in my experience. I do it all the time, and boy would I be pissed if it recorded something I already told it I didn't want!


I've been doing it for 10 years. Back when I only had two tuners, I cancelled recordings all the time to free up a tuner. It would then just record it later that night on the re-air.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Wow, I'm glad I don't have your TiVo!

I record a lot of anthology shows on, e.g., PBS, where episodes are rerun later in the week, where I often don't want particular episodes. I cancel them, and they stay canceled. I also have OPs for shows that air on channels I don't receive, so I can see when new episodes air and find them elsewhere. Again, I cancel the first showing and it never tries to record subsequent ones.

AFAIC, that is how it should work, and I'm glad it does. I really find it hard to believe that your TiVo works so differently than mine...


----------



## andyf

Pretty sure rainwater is right, but only about 80%. We'll see, I cancelled my OP recordings tonight. We'll see if it re-schedules them when they appear in the guide.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

andyf said:


> Pretty sure rainwater is right, but only about 80%. We'll see, I cancelled my OP recordings tonight. We'll see if it re-schedules them when they appear in the guide.


Actually, come to think of it, in this case it probably won't matter who's right if TiVo does what they've done in recent years, which is (apparently) give the episode a new ID so the Guide Data won't think it's the same as the one that was pre-empted.

But I do know that in all the years I've been recording, e.g., Nova or American Experience or etc., when I've canceled an episode it has never picked up a later showing.


----------



## jlb

I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw this. Im either going to watch the To Do list closely or swap those shows to All with Dupes.

Note, this could be a prob with Game 7 being tonight.



JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. At this time I don't have anything except The Daily Show in my To Do List for 11/8, but I will watch it.


Note, most likely you may not see this start to be resolved until Tuesday, the 15th as the 8th is election day....


----------



## lew

My experience is the same as rainwater. Delete a show from my to do list and a later showing will record. If my SP is new only it won't record if the later airing is more then 28 days out. 

I have no experience with PBS anthology shows. Are they tagged as series


----------



## TonyD79

And I've seen bad things happen with shows being pushed back. They don't get recorded. Not sure when TiVo ever "fixed" those things.


----------



## mattack

I think you guys may be taking about different situations.

If you literally delete a recording from the To Do list, it shouldn't record future recordings (given a New only OP).

If you explicitly record a different show and say YES to let it cancel other recordings, then it WILL potentially record future recordings (if it reschedules the to do list in time).

It's a "delete this episode specifically vs delete this episode because you picked a higher priority recording" (which includes a one-time manual choosing of some other show).

I thought rainwater originally meant delete the OP and then make a new one.. I don't know about that case.


----------



## rainwater

mattack said:


> I think you guys may be taking about different situations.
> 
> If you literally delete a recording from the To Do list, it shouldn't record future recordings (given a New only OP).


If it airs later that day or the next day (inside of 28 days), then it is still new. The scheduler will record the next airing seeing as it hasn't been recorded and is still within the 28 days of the original air date.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

rainwater said:


> If it airs later that day or the next day (inside of 28 days), then it is still new. The scheduler will record the next airing seeing as it hasn't been recorded and is still within the 28 days of the original air date.


And again, that has never happened for me. It boggles my mind that others are reporting otherwise, because I really do this all the time...


----------



## JoeKustra

CBS has said they will be pushing their season by a week for 10/2, which you can check with Google.

No word on changes affected by the election.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

If CBS is pushing the season a week, they haven't sent new schedules out yet. I just checked the Guide here and the 15th is showing new episodes for NCIS (E8, not E7), Bull (E7, not E6) and NCIS: New Orleans (E7, not E6). The Guide for Nov 9 is showing new episodes for Blindspot (E8, not E7), Criminal Minds (E6, not E5) and Chicago PD on NBC (E7, not E6). I don't record it, but I've heard that L&O:SVU on NBC was also a rerun because of Game 7.


----------



## JoeKustra

DoubleDAZ said:


> If CBS is pushing the season a week, they haven't sent new schedules out yet. I just checked the Guide here and the 15th is showing new episodes for NCIS (E8, not E7), Bull (E7, not E6) and NCIS: New Orleans (E7, not E6). The Guide for Nov 9 is showing new episodes for Blindspot (E8, not E7), Criminal Minds (E6, not E5) and Chicago PD on NBC (E7, not E6). I don't record it, but I've heard that L&O:SVU on NBC was also a rerun because of Game 7.


Don't trust the guide. I shouldn't have to say that. 

Since you mentioned Bull, I noted that the next new program is missing its OAD and episode number.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

I noticed that too on Bull. I should have added that the episodes are scheduled to record at the moment, but that might change once the Guide is updated if they intend to broadcast the episodes in sequence. I wasn't suggesting that the Guide was listing the episodes that WILL be broadcast, if that was your point.


----------



## JoeKustra

DoubleDAZ said:


> I noticed that too on Bull. I should have added that the episodes are scheduled to record at the moment, but that might change once the Guide is updated if they intend to broadcast the episodes in sequence. I wasn't suggesting that the Guide was listing the episodes that WILL be broadcast, if that was your point.


No point implied, sorry. I appreciate your post on episode numbers also. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

JoeKustra said:


> No point implied, sorry. I appreciate your post on episode numbers also. Thanks.


No need to be sorry, Joe, I wasn't offended. I was just trying to figure out what you meant when you said I shouldn't trust the Guide, that's all. Right now, if the Guide stays as it is, the episodes will get recorded. My guess is the Guide will get updated before the 15th and then those episodes will no longer be marked to be recorded, so I'll have to manually set them to record whenever the Guide is updated. I just didn't want anyone to look at the To Do List, see that they were marked to record and think everything was okay.


----------



## JoeKustra

DoubleDAZ said:


> No need to be sorry, Joe, I wasn't offended. I was just trying to figure out what you meant when you said I shouldn't trust the Guide, that's all. Right now, if the Guide stays as it is, the episodes will get recorded. My guess is the Guide will get updated before the 15th and then those episodes will no longer be marked to be recorded, so I'll have to manually set them to record whenever the Guide is updated. I just didn't want anyone to look at the To Do List, see that they were marked to record and think everything was okay.


I wouldn't trust the guide right now. That episode of Bull, while it's in my To Do List as new, I can't find it if I search since my 1P is set to New Only. I'm going to leave it, but I have set it to record on my other TiVo. I do that a lot. This whole forum reminds me of the minefield our guides have become. Even today I saw a difference between tvguide.com and tv.com. I still check Screener (zap2it) as I have for a long time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

rainwater said:


> If it airs later that day or the next day (inside of 28 days), then it is still new. The scheduler will record the next airing seeing as it hasn't been recorded and is still within the 28 days of the original air date.


I just canceled the episode of NOVA scheduled to air on 11/16. There's another airing later that night. We'll see if TiVo now decides to record that one (I bet it doesn't!).


DoubleDAZ said:


> If CBS is pushing the season a week, they haven't sent new schedules out yet. I just checked the Guide here and the 15th is showing new episodes for NCIS (E8, not E7), Bull (E7, not E6) and NCIS: New Orleans (E7, not E6). The Guide for Nov 9 is showing new episodes for Blindspot (E8, not E7), Criminal Minds (E6, not E5) and Chicago PD on NBC (E7, not E6). I don't record it, but I've heard that L&O:SVU on NBC was also a rerun because of Game 7.


FWIW, that episode of Blindspot was fake-recorded on my TiVo on Wednesday (I actually got an episode of L&O:SVU). Today, next week's original episode was replaced in the Guide Data by what should have aired this week, and it's set to record, even though it "already recorded." This fits with what I've seen the past couple of years. It looks like TiVo has been rejiggering the episode information for preempted episodes, and that the Rovi takeover hasn't changed that.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

Yeah, Rob, I noticed that too. However, the Guide here still shows S2:E9 scheduled, perhaps it will change tonight when the Guide data gets updated. If it does, I'm assuming it won't be marked to record, but since you say yours is, then it should be. What does your Guide say for the others mentioned?


----------



## justen_m

I just connected to the service, and my guide still shows S2E9 of Blindspot airing on 11/9, and it's set to be recorded by my 1P. Wonder why you(Rob) have updated, correct guide data and mine is still incorrect? S2E8 was the episode my TiVo thinks it recorded on 11/2, but like you, got a repeat of L&O:SVU instead. I hope when I eventually get updated guide data, it is set to record.

Rob, your other issue... cancelling episodes, etc... I wonder if it has anything to do with it being PBS.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

justen_m said:


> Rob, your other issue... cancelling episodes, etc... I wonder if it has anything to do with it being PBS.


That has always been my experience, no matter the network.

And of course it shouldn't make any difference...a series is a series, and the software should handle them all the same.


----------



## JoeKustra

I just forced a connection. CBS and NBC for Tuesday and Wednesday prime time are pretty screwed up. I think I'll wait a while.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

I used to get double recordings of Downton Abbey and The This Old House Hour on PBS, but now I only get double/triple recordings of The O'Reilly Factor on FNC.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DoubleDAZ said:


> I used to get double recordings of Downton Abbey and The This Old House Hour on PBS, but now I only get double/triple recordings of The O'Reilly Factor on FNC.


We're not talking about double recordings; we're talking about canceling one airing and the TiVo picking up another. That never happens for me, but apparently it does for some people.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

I know that, Rob. I was just saying that double recording is the only problem I've had with PBS in response to the suggestion that it had something to do with PBS.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DoubleDAZ said:


> I know that, Rob. I was just saying that double recording is the only problem I've had with PBS in response to the suggestion that it had something to do with PBS.


Ah, sorry!


----------



## justen_m

Just did another connect, and everything is fixed! The guide data is now correct... and my TiVo is set to record all it should. No action necessary on my part. Criminal minds, Blindspot, etc, all look good.


----------



## DoubleDAZ

Rob, no need, I should have worded it better.


----------



## mattack

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And again, that has never happened for me. It boggles my mind that others are reporting otherwise, because I really do this all the time...


Me too.


----------



## JoeKustra

justen_m said:


> Just did another connect, and everything is fixed! The guide data is now correct... and my TiVo is set to record all it should. No action necessary on my part. Criminal minds, Blindspot, etc, all look good.


Checking this morning, there are no errors, but there are several missing season & episode numbers, a few missing OAD. My next connection is around noon. I'll check again.


----------

